# Matching colours



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

Did a vinyl wrap of my Silvia back when I put the order in for the niche, nice to see they do match nicely now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good job


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I like that. Might do the same to my BE to match my Niche. Did you get the vinyl online?


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

£20 of 3M 2080 White Gloss Car Wrap Vinyl G10 152x40cm and a little tools and a careful disassembly and i was done, but the silvia is a very simple shape to wrap 😁


----------

